# Special Moments.



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Picture 1. Me and my best bud, Chexy
Picture 2. Chex and I 
Picture 3. My little sister Carly getting loved on by Gypsy


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Left to right, Kelly, Cody and Shaylea (my babies!!)









Cody meeting a mini-donkey










Tahoe and Spirit hanging out together, best buds


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mustang Dobe telling Percheron stud John "Hey, I'm still in charge kid!"










Mini burro Olen and Belgian mule Tiny chillin'










Me and Dobe relaxing after a long ride to the lake and a swim.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chucky loves his mummy!!









and he loves his kisses!!!!!











and me and Banjo cant get much closer  I love him!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

smrobs said:


> Mini burro Olen and Belgian mule Tiny chillin'


Oh my gosh, that burro is so fat, he/she has to be the cutest thing ever!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

"Can you share your Root Beer, please?"


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Me and Bonnie (my favourite picture of all time)
A Moment Between Friends









Me and Bonnie again
Love


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

CONTEST CLOSED

How to vote:

-Look through the above pictures and choose your favorite.
-Write down the players name, which picture number, and the caption (if applicatable)

-Voting ends MAY 30th

Photo with the most votes wins!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Am I voting correctly?


Danastark
#2
Cody meeting a mini-donkey


----------

